# New Z4 disc on the way - tire question



## ALScott (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anybody know if Conti Grand Prix 4000s II's 700x28 will fit on the Z4 disc?


----------



## ALScott (Jul 22, 2015)

FYI for anyone else, the answer is............... No they won't!!! Not even close on the rear. On to search for something else.


----------



## Philipke (Jan 9, 2015)

Conti grand prix 4000s II 28 mm: no problem fitting on a z2 disc


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

How about a tubeless 28mm Secteur?


----------



## ALScott (Jul 22, 2015)

Philipke said:


> Conti grand prix 4000s II 28 mm: no problem fitting on a z2 disc


What year Z2? Like I said they weren't even close on my 2015 Z4.


----------



## Philipke (Jan 9, 2015)

*z2 disc 2015*


----------



## ALScott (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow. I put 100psi in them maybe that was it. I couldn't even get the wheel in the dropouts. Went with Vittoria Open Pave 27's and they are very nice at 90psi but had a flat in less than 50 miles. Haven't gotten a chance that see what caused it yet, a pinch or poke


----------



## Philipke (Jan 9, 2015)

Just have put 120 psi in it, still no problem.
Strange, thought that the z2 and z4 have the same geometry (even the same frame ?)
The z4 even has a wider rim than the z2, there should be more clearance on the z4


----------



## ALScott (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought they were. Website says Z4 is same as Z1 so I would assume so. Mine is a 54 maybe that's the difference?? Maybe I got wonky 4000s II's. Wish I had taken a pic.


----------



## Philipke (Jan 9, 2015)

Mine is a 56 !


----------

